# Pogo Games for Fire



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

If anyone here has ever played pogo games online or on your iphone/pad, good news! Today pogo introduced an android version of their Pogo game app. Best part is that it's FREE


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, I been waiting on this. I been a Pogo member for many years. I'll have to check it out and see which games are part of the app.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I tested it out and i love it. It works fantastic. Responsive and so much nicer to play than having to be attached to the computer. I have 5 games and hopefully they will add some more in the future.

I don't know how it looks to a regular pogo member, I have seen mentions of ads, but I am a club member, I pay a membership, so I have no ads. 

I got instantly hooked working on a weekly badge.  . These games are so much nicer with a touch screen than using the mouse. Especially a game like Sweet Tooth and Solitaire. And poppit too is so much easier with touch. 

I am ecstatic its available now.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a member too and just polayed world class solitaire and it is very well done,and yes the token counts get added to my overall total.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to try it out...gotta get the Fire from the sewing studio...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hopefully they will continue to add games, but the ones I've tried work well.


----------



## raduzhok (May 13, 2012)

Some how, before I even got my KF (in April) I was sure I'd seen that there was an app for Pogo. When I got my KF, I couldn't find that info anywhere, so I was thrilled to see this new app! Tried it, and it's a very easy ride!


----------

